

What is this "tagxt"? - tagxtmaker
http://www.tagxt.com/

======
zengr
My 2cents: The text on the homepage is overwhelming.

Would prefer any of the 2 ways to convey your point:

1\. Have a decent landing page OR

2\. Have a tagxt page (like this <http://www.tagxt.com/post/567>) which talks
about tagxt.

------
krapp
so.... it's a forum.

~~~
tagxtmaker
Indeed, it shares many characteristics of a forum.

I prefer the term "micro-forum" :)

~~~
krapp
Micro in what way?

